# Tommy's last day of the NGRC 2008 Day 4 (Pictures)



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I had the chance to visit 2 RR on Friday morning. First was Glenn and Katy Sampson's Skunk Creek & Deer Valley RR. 























































Then I headed over to Terry and Pat Liesegang's St John RR where Accucraft and 1:20 (Live Steam and Battery) run. 




































































































I had a great time in AZ. I'll be seeing you at the BTS in Ontario in June. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Tommy, thanks for all the great pictures and sharing them with those that couldn't make it.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks again for all of the pictures, Tommy.


----------

